# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Corrie's Becky and Steve ponder baby plot

## Perdita

Coronation Street's Simon Gregson and Katherine Kelly have speculated about a potential baby twist for their Weatherfield characters.

When asked if a pregnancy is on the cards, Kelly - who plays brash barmaid Becky McDonald - told DS at the TV Quick and TV Choice Awards: "They've sort of got a family, haven't they? I don't know! Everyone keeps asking this... I suppose it's just the inevitable after they've got married, isn't it?"

She added: "As far as we know, there's no baby. I think it'd be hysterical, though, because [Becky] would have to stop smoking and that would be horrendous."

Gregson, who portrays Kelly's screen husband Steve McDonald, added: "I think somebody knows something we don't! Everyone's asking the same question!... I think if they do it, it should be a girl and look just like Becky but that big with the massive earrings."

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a1...baby-plot.html

*Yeah, they should have a baby *

----------


## Hannelene

It could work I think!!

----------


## alan45

More rumours from RUMOUR CENTRAL aka Digital Spy

----------


## Hannelene

Alan why are you doubtful about DS rumors?

----------


## alan45

> Alan why are you doubtful about DS rumors?


There are no facts in the story as yet so at the minute its just a rumour. DS appears to have more than its fair share of rumours

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lets hope this kid grows up to speak ey

----------


## Perdita

Could perhaps teach Amy a word or two  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> Lets hope this kid grows up to speak ey


 :Rotfl:   You would hope so with becky as a mother

----------


## Hannelene

> Originally Posted by Hannelene
> 
> 
> Alan why are you doubtful about DS rumors?
> 
> 
> There are no facts in the story as yet so at the minute its just a rumour. DS appears to have more than its fair share of rumours


I can see this happening in years to come but not while Karen is due back.....

----------


## Katy

It would be brilliant though, the comedy would be amazing those two with a kid!

----------


## GossipGirl

They make a nice couple steve and becky i hope a baby happens

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Give them twins two boys. Becky would do her nut if she had to give up the booze and fags.

----------


## PILKY

if it it true i hope she keeps the baby

----------

